# Battlefield 3 auf ultra?



## Schorty0078 (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich hab vor bald mein pc aufzurüsten dazu kauf ich mir dieses mainboard : ASRock 880GMH/U3S3, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich
diese Graffikkarte : PNY GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GMGTX58N2H15ZPB) | Geizhals.at EU
diesen Prozessor: AMD FX-Series FX-8150, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (FD8150FRGUBOX) | Geizhals.at EU
und dieses Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 630W ATX 2.3 (L7-630W/BN107) | Geizhals Deutschland
da ich noch nicht viel erfahrung habe möchte ich wissen ob ich mit diesen sachen battlefield 3 auf ultra spielen kann 
danke schon im vorraus.


Gruss


----------



## Robonator (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Die Bulldozer kannst du vergessen. Da solltest du eher zu Intel greifen. 
630W denke ich sind n bischen oversized. Die 520W Version von BQ sollte reichen  
Was ist wegen Ram und Gehäuse?


----------



## Schorty0078 (11. Mai 2012)

ist der prozessor wirklich so schlecht 

ram hab ich 4 bald kommen aber 8


----------



## Robonator (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Forum -> Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen -> Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
Muss aber eben ein Admin machen. 


Ja der Bulldozer ist nicht so gut für den Preis  Mit einem Intel biste besser dran


----------



## Schorty0078 (11. Mai 2012)

ok jetzt zurück zu der frage ist der AMD fx 8150 wirklich so schlecht

und intel sockel kostet zu viel höstens 70 €


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> ok jetzt zurück zu der frage ist der AMD fx 8150 wirklich so schlecht



Für Spiele schon. Ein gleich teures Sandy Bridge oder Ivy Bridge System ist deutlich schneller und viel energieeffizienter und besser übertaktbar.


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

So schlecht nicht aber gut ist er eigentlich nur wenn alle acht Integercores ausgelastet werden, ein Zustand der bei Spielen wohl nicht oder nur seltenst vorkommt. Außerdem verbraucht er um einiges mehr an Strom als Sandy oder Ivy Bridge


----------



## Robonator (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Und er wird auch deutlich heisser als ein Intel CPU 
@ TE willst du übertackten?


----------



## bulldozer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> und intel sockel kostet zu viel höstens 70 €


 
AsRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
Biostar TZ68A+

zusammen mit nem 2500k bist du da preislich auf der selben Region eines FX-8150 Systems und hast in Spielen deutlich mehr von.

Warum so verbissen auf den FX-8150? Sag bloß du wurdest von den "8 Kernen" geblendet.


----------



## kuer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Wenn du nur BF3 spielen willst, so ist der 8150 keine schlechte Wahl. Das ist eines der wehnigen SPiele , wo der 8150 gut geht(wollen die Fanbobs hier aber nicht hören).
Frag dich einfach, willst du nur BF3 spielen????? Ich denke nicht und deswegen, muss ich mich den anderen anschließen. Der 8150 ist sicher stark genug für alles games die es gibt, aber Intel ist einfach etwas schneller für den Preis, und da liegt der Hund begraben. Du willst sicher das schnellste für deine Kohle sehen oder??? dann must du zu Intel greifen im Moment (warscheinlich wird sich das auch nicht ändern 
Ein große Fragezeichen, würde ich hinter dein GTX580 setzen (349,-€, da bekommst du auch schnelleres und Moderneres. Schau dir die neue GTX670 an, kostet das selbe und ist schneller). Die anderen reden von Stromverbrauch und Hitze und sagen nichts , das die GTX580 die größte Strromschleuder ist, die man kaufen kann. Außerdem ist sie zu teuer (schnell genug, aber veraltet und zu teuer) Da sollten die Fanbobs mal was zu schreiben, anstat auf dem Prozesor rum zu hacken 
Ach und übrigens, ist der 8150 sehr gut zu OCn, nicht schlechter als ein Intel. Kommt halt nur nicht so viel in den FPs an 

Also immer alle Seiten betrachten, auch wenn es schwer fällt (nicht war ihr lieben Ratgeben  )


----------



## Gassar (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Immer dieses Fanboy gehetze....

Preis/Leistung ist bei den AMD sicher nicht so falsch. Willst du aber wirklich hohe Leistung, dann kommst
du an einem Intel eher nicht vorbei. Alles eine Frage der Brieftasche.


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> ok jetzt zurück zu der frage ist der AMD fx 8150 wirklich so schlecht


 


Ja ist er .


----------



## facehugger (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Hier mal was zur Spieleperformance:


Test: Intel
wie du sehen kannst, ist sogar der "olle" i5-750 im Schnitt schneller. Zudem sind die Sandys/Ivys effizienterWenn du einen Neukauf plannst, würde ich es in etwa so machen (nicht übertaktbar):


Mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Schorty0078 (12. Mai 2012)

wartet ich sag euch was der prozessor sollte höchstens 200€ kosten, die Graffikkarte sollte höchstens 380€ kosten und mainboard falls nötig 70€ wen nötig auch kühler für 50 € jetzt zeigt mir mal die besten sachen mit denen man battlefield 3 auf ultra schaffen kan schon ml danke im vorraus 

und facehugger das mainboard das du mir empfielst ist das micro atx weil ich brauch micro atx


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

@ Schorty007: Vermeide Doppelposts bitte durch den Bearbeiten Button

Das MoBo ist µATX, CPU: i5 3550 Graka: Palit GeForce GTX 670 JetStream, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X67001042F) | Geizhals.at EU und der Alpenföhn Sella sollten ausreichen,
da du keine 50€ in den CPU-Kühler stopfst, könntest du dir vielleicht noch eine HD 7970 gönnen


----------



## Schorty0078 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

ok gibt es noch andere die mir was vorschlagen könnten


----------



## Jeanboy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Ich^^

Mit übertaktbarem CPU:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland 
Lüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) | Geizhals Deutschland oder Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRN2-U0YAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland (Ich weiß nicht, welche besser ist..)


Mit besserer Graka (aber CPU nicht gut übertaktbar):

CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Deutschland oder http://geizhals.de/760576http://geizhals.de/760576
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals Deutschland
Mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ViP94 (12. Mai 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass der bulldozer in irgendeinem spiel so limitieren würde, dass du keine flüssigen raten mehr hast.
Wenn du ihn also unbedingt haben willst, wirst du auch kein böses erwachen haben.
Und dieses stromverbrauch argument kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören, das macht kaum etwas aus.
Und auch 125w kann man ohne probleme kühlen


----------



## Schorty0078 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

das sind alles gute sachen aber leider kosten sie etwas mehr


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Wenn Du unbedingt einen Bulldozer nehmen willst, würde ich den FX-8120 nehmen, der ist deutlich günstiger.

Oder Du nimmst einen Phenom II X4, der ist in Spielen meist schneller als der Bullozer.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Ich würde die 670 nehmen. Dann kannst du BF3 auf Ultra auch im MP, mit gut spielbaren FPS spielen. Die 7950 erzeugt in BF3 14,1 FPS weniger


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> das sind alles gute sachen aber leider kosten sie etwas mehr und ich denke dasd der amd fx 8150 immer noch etwas besser und billiger ist als der intel i5 die mir Jeanboy vorgeschlagen hat


 
Was für ein Budget hast du denn?
Selbst ein i3 für 100€ ist in Spielen schneller als der FX8150.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Würde dir auch zu einem i5 3xxx raten, je nachdem ob du oc machen willst oder nicht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Man kann auch diese CPU nehmen, ähnlich teuer wie der FX8150:

CPU: http://www.guenstiger.de/Preisvergleich/Intel/Core_i5_2500K_Boxed.html
Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 101,14) - Mainboard

Die Konfiguration ist gut übertaktbar und hat wesentlich mehr Leistung in Games, als ein 8150


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Man kann auch diese CPU nehmen, Ähnlich teuer wie der FX8150:
> 
> CPU: http://www.guenstiger.de/Preisvergleich/Intel/Core_i5_2500K_Boxed.html
> Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4 - Preisvergleich (Preis ab € 101,14) - Mainboard
> ...



Und wie willst Du einen i3 übertakten?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Softy schrieb:


> Und wie willst Du einen i3 übertakten?


 
Er hat doch den 2500k drin.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat doch den 2500k drin.


 
Zuerst nicht, da war mir ein Link von einem Bench eines i3 zwischengerutscht


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Zuerst nicht, da war mir ein Link von einem Bench eines i3 zwischengerutscht


 
Den i3 kannst du auch übertakten.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den i3 kannst du auch übertakten.


 
Etwas schon, aber nicht so viel wie ein 2500K.

Edit: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1650/17/


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Wenn du ein Board hast das 107MHz schafft ist das schon super.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Glaub 107MHz können auf Dauer schädlich sein . 
Aber die HD2000 lässt sich ja heftig übertakten!


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Du kannst die IGP auf den Turbo Takt übertakten. Das sind 50-70% mehr als Grundtakt. Das ist eine Ecke mehr.
Das geht bei Llano auch.


----------



## Schorty0078 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

die ganzen sachen kaufe ich sowieso nächtes jahr im mai bis dahin sind die sachen die jetzt 600 kosten 200-300 €  und die diskusion können wir uns spare ich wollte mich nur schon mal bissle vorbereiten


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Nächstes Jahr erst? 
Dann frag auch erst nächstes Jahr nach.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> die ganzen sachen kaufe ich sowieso nächtes jahr im mai bis dahin sind die sachen die jetzt 600 kosten 200-300 €  und die diskusion können wir uns spare ich wollte mich nur schon mal bissle vorbereiten


 is das nen witz ???!!


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



blautemple schrieb:


> is das nen witz ???!!


 
Im Notfall ja


----------



## Schorty0078 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

die einzigen sachen die ich mir jetzt schon kaufen würde ist prozessor und mainboard könnt ihr mir was extremes vorschlagen das auch richtig gut ist


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



blautemple schrieb:


> is das nen witz ???!!


 
nein wohl nicht denk ich


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Den Rechner scheibchenweise kaufen ist keine gute Idee 

Spare lieber, und kauf dann alles auf einmal. Denn ansonsten ist die Hälfte von dem Kram schon wieder veraltet, bis der Rechner das 1. Mal läuft.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> die einzigen sachen die ich mir jetzt schon kaufen würde ist prozessor und mainboard könnt ihr mir was extremes vorschlagen das auch richtig gut ist


 
Du willst jetzt Board und Prozessor kaufen und in einem Jahr den Rest?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Schorty0078 schrieb:


> die ganzen sachen kaufe ich sowieso nächtes jahr im mai bis dahin sind die sachen die jetzt 600 kosten 200-300 €



Das macht keinen Sinn was du machen möchtest, außerdem widersprichst du dir selbst. Wenn du jetzt Prozessor und Mainboard kaufen willst, aber selbst sagst, im nächsten Jahr ist das nur noch halb so teuer, würde jeder es erst dann kaufen und nicht jetzt.

Ich habe das Gefühl hier ist ein Troll am Werk.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

Sandy Bridge i5 2500k ist doch auch nicht von 400€ auf 200€ gefallen


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



coroc schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge i5 2500k ist doch auch nicht von 400€ auf 200€ gefallen


 
Wird er auch nicht. Sandy geht in ELO und das war es dann.
Intel hat noch nie die Preise von auslaufenden CPUs gesenkt.
Wenn Haswell nächsten Sommer kommt wird Ivy das kosten was sie auch jetzt kosten plus marktübliche Schwankungen natürlich.


----------



## Schorty0078 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*

ja ihr habt recht dan warte ich noch genau 1 jahr dan gibt es nämlich neuere, bessere und billigere sachen


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

Neue ja aber nicht billiger. 
Die neuen Sachen werden soviel kosten wie die alten Sachen oder sogar etwas mehr wenn ich an die GTX 690 kostet. Die ist schon teurer als eine GTX 590.


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Der Ivy i5 kostet ja auch mehr als ein Sandy i5


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Der Ivy i5 kostet ja auch mehr als ein Sandy i5


 
Leider immer noch.
Sandy war damals genauso teuer wie Ivy nur sind die Sandy Preise schneller runtergegangen. Der 2600k hat 6 Wochen nach Einführung nur noch 260 statt 320€ gekostet.
Der 3770k kostet heute immer noch 310€. Keine Preissenkung in Sicht. 
Liegt vielleicht an der fehlenden Konkurrenz. Wieso die Preise senken wenn nichts da ist was Druck ausübt.


----------



## coroc (26. Mai 2012)

Klar und dann nächstes Jahr, wenn Haswell kommt, senken sie die Preise nicht, sondern sie bleiben gleich, und der von Haswell ist höher, ach ist das nen Mist...


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Klar und dann nächstes Jahr, wenn Haswell kommt, senken sie die Preise nicht, sondern sie bleiben gleich, und der von Haswell ist höher, ach ist das nen Mist...


 
Kann sein dass das Top Modell im Mittelklassebereich von Intel bald eher 400 als 300€ kostet.


----------



## mister_x_1979 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



Robonator schrieb:


> Die Bulldozer kannst du vergessen. Da solltest du eher zu Intel greifen.
> 630W denke ich sind n bischen oversized. Die 520W Version von BQ sollte reichen
> Was ist wegen Ram und Gehäuse?


 

630 watt für das netzteil sind angemessen ! so läuft das netzteil nicht immer am limit und ein gewisses aufrüstpotenzial ist auch gegeben (noch ne hdd, soundkarte etc.)


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 auf ultra???*



mister_x_1979 schrieb:


> 630 watt für das netzteil sind angemessen ! so läuft das netzteil nicht immer am limit und ein gewisses aufrüstpotenzial ist auch gegeben (noch ne hdd, soundkarte etc.)


 
Ein 450 Watt Netzteil läuft schon nicht am Limit. Ein 630 Watt Netzteil ist übertrieben.
Und eine zweite HDD und eine Soundkarte brauchen bei dir 200 Watt?


----------



## coroc (28. Mai 2012)

weil HDD und SoKa ja auch soviel Saft brauchen, ne HDD braucht 5W und ne Soundkarte wird auch keine 30W ziehen, 500W rweichen allemal


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Eine SSD braucht 2-4 Watt. Eine HDD 8 Watt. Die Soundkarte bekommt den Strom vom Slot. Vielleicht zieht sie 10 Watt. Das weiß ich gar nicht. 
Ein Lüfter braucht 2 Watt. Das macht alles nichts aus.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter braucht 2 Watt. Das macht alles nichts aus.


 
Wobei das z.B. bei Enermax ganz schnell 8,4 Watt werden können.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Oder auch 50 Watt :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfXF161Ov50


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wobei das z.B. bei Enermax ganz schnell 8,4 Watt werden können.


 
Dann sind das aber komische Lüfter.
Was haben die denn für eine Stromaufnahme?
Normal sind 0,2 bis 0,4 Ampere. Das sind bei 12 Volt maximal 4,8 Watt.
Bist du sicher dass du die Zahlen nicht verdreht hast?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

31,4 sone? Das schafft ja nicht einmal Mein Rechner. 
Wünschte es würde davon eine 200mm Variante geben. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Dann sind das aber komische Lüfter.
> Was haben die denn für eine Stromaufnahme?
> Normal sind 0,2 bis 0,4 Ampere. Das sind bei 12 Volt maximal 4,8 Watt.
> Bist du sicher dass du die Zahlen nicht verdreht hast?


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Werte stimmen, aber hier steht das so.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Enermax/T.B.Vegas_Trio_120x120x25/784250/?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Sehr geiles Video.  
Die 14.000 RPM müssen auch irgendwo herkommen. Da brauchst du eine Menge Strom für. 
Aber geiler Sound als der große Lüfter anlief. Wie eine Turbine.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video.
> Die 14.000 RPM müssen auch irgendwo herkommen. Da brauchst du eine Menge Strom für.
> Aber geiler Sound als der große Lüfter anlief. Wie eine Turbine.


 
Im Video wird "Industrielüfter" gesagt. Sind solche Lüfter etwa in großen Server-PC's vorzufinden?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Im Video wird "Industrielüfter" gesagt. Sind solche Lüfter etwa in großen Server-PC's vorzufinden?


 
Ja wenn du Server hast wo ein paar Boards mit CPUs drin sind brauchst du Lüfter die für richtig Durchzug sorgen. Die Server stehen aber auch in einem extra Raum. Da macht das nichts wenn sie laut sind.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja wenn du Server hast wo ein paar Boards mit CPUs drin sind brauchst du Lüfter die für richtig Durchzug sorgen. Die Server stehen aber auch in einem extra Raum. Da macht das nichts wenn sie laut sind.


 
Wieder etwas gelernt, Danke. 
Ich habe auf deine Aussage mit dem verlesen der Spannungsaufnahme geantwortet. #57
Kann das denn stimmen oder hat Alternate da einen Fehler gemacht?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2012)

Die verbrauchen um die 5 Watt: Enermax T.B. Lüfter-Serie - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich habe auf deine Aussage mit dem verlesen der Spannungsaufnahme geantwortet. #57
> Kann das denn stimmen oder hat Alternate da einen Fehler gemacht?


 
Das ist ein PMW Lüfter von Enermax. Kann sein dass es da anders ist. Das weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe Lüfter schon ausgemessen und mehr als 5 Watt hatte bisher keiner gehabt. 
Und mein Messgerät ist sehr genau.
Ich habe auch SSD und HDD ausgemessen und das maximale bei einer HDD waren mal 11 Watt. Das war aber eine Hitachi. Ich habe Samsung und die nehmen 7 Watt auf.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die verbrauchen um die 5 Watt: Enermax T.B. Lüfter-Serie - Seite 6 | Review | Technic3D


 
Das beruhigt mich aber, dann kann ich wenigstens Doch ohne Bedenken LED's in meinen Rechner verbauen, ohne, dass jene mehr verbrauchen als die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was du für LEDs hast aber es gibt bestimmt welche die 50 Watt aufnehmen. 
Damit kannst du aber auch ein Schwarzes Loch ausleuchten.


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

danke an alle jetzt weis ich wie ich mein pc perfect aufrüsten kann
mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4-M, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU:   Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Deutschland
netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals Deutschland
lüfter:   Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland könnt ihr mir bei der auswahl zwischen den lüfter helfen
aber nochmal danke und gruß


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Da du den 3570k nimmst solltest du den Macho nehmen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Das sieht komisch aus. Du hast ein unübertaktbares Mainboard aber eine übertaktbare CPU. Falls du das Mainboard zu einem Z77 Pro 3 verwandelst solltest du den Macho nehmen, dann kannst du ohne Probleme übertakten.

Falls nicht, wechsel deine CPU zum 3450 und nimm den EKL Sella.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2012)

Macho nehmen, da der Sella nur bedingt für OC geeignet ist und du eine OC-CPU gewählt hast.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Das Asrock Z77 Pro 3 reicht.


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

gibt es das asrock pro 3 auch in uATX
momentan hab ich diesen pc acer AM3400


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2012)

Glaube schon, ja. Siehe GH


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Schorty0078 schrieb:


> gibt es das asrock pro 3 auch in uATX



Da finde ich nur das Pro 4: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Du kannst das nehmen.
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

passt der lüfter bei mir rein http://ak.buy.com/PI/0/1000/217299582.jpg mein pc


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Einfach mal nachmessen würde ich sagen.  http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=754693&cmp=756265&do_compare=+Vergleichen+#xf_top


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Einfach mal nachmessen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Eins von diesen kannst Du nehmen:
> 
> Produktvergleich ASRock Z75 Pro3, Z75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



ich brauche uATX


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Ich würde einfach mal nachmessen.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Schorty0078 schrieb:


> ich brauche uATX



Verdammt  

Ja, ich hab das vorhin falsch gelesen, sorry. Dann natürlich das Asrock Z77 Pro4-M.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Schorty0078 schrieb:


> ich brauche uATX


 
Wenn du schon µATX brauchst sehe ich für den Macho aber schon schwarz.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Schorty0078 schrieb:


> passt der lüfter bei mir rein http://ak.buy.com/PI/0/1000/217299582.jpg mein pc


 
Kannst ruhig mal ein Maßmessgerät benutzen und damit alles ausmessen. Ich denke, dass dies mehr hilft als ein Bild von der Front.


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mir ein neues Gehäuse gönnen, z.B. das Xigmatek Asgard Pro oder Thermaltake Commander MS-1 USB 3.0-Version mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

ber mit dem was ich mir kaufen werde kan ich semtliche spiele auf der höchsten grafikeinstellung spielen können ???


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

Schorty0078 schrieb:


> ber mit dem was ich mir kaufen werde kan ich semtliche spiele auf der höchsten grafikeinstellung spielen können ???


 
Auf jeden Fall. GTX 670 + 3570K sind ein Traumteam.

Auf einem Monitor mit Full HD kannst du alles ohne Probleme spielen.


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

kennt eine von euch ein gutes gehäuse mit formfaktor ATX 20-24cm breite 40-50cm höhe


----------



## coroc (1. Juni 2012)

Siehe hier


----------



## Schorty0078 (1. Juni 2012)

ah danke


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Beim Shinobi Core sind aber keine Gehäuselüfter dabei. Da müsstest Du z.B. noch 2 Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm dazu kaufen.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

Nimm die T.B. Silence


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Die sind beide sehr gut. Der SlipStream ist noch einen Tick leiser. Ich würde einfach den günstigeren nehmen.


----------



## Timmeyy (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wollte nur fragen ob mein Sys BF 3 auf Ultra (1920*1080) packt!!!

Sys:

Intel Core i5 - 3570k Boxed 4x 3.4Ghz 
Sapphire 2048 MB Radeon 7850 OC PCIe 
8 GB Corsair XMS3 Kit 8GB PC3 - 12800U 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB SATA 6Gb/s 
Samsung SSD 830 Series PC-Kit 2.5" 128GB SATA ⵊⵊⵊ 
MSI Z77A-G43 Intel Z77 Sockel 1155


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

Packt schon aber nicht mit vollen AA/AF Einstellungen.
Ich würde daher mit High spielen und mehr AA/AF einsetzen. Davon hast du mehr.


----------



## Timmeyy (12. Juni 2012)

Also AA etc. alles an und auf HIGH. Müsste so wunderbar laufen oder ?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Die RAM Spannung ist zu hoch für Ivy, da solltest Du den RAM hier nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Timmeyy (12. Juni 2012)

Will nur wissen ob BF3 gut laufen wird mit dem Sys, mehr nicht!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Juni 2012)

Timmeyy schrieb:


> Will nur wissen ob BF3 gut laufen wird mit dem Sys, mehr nicht!


 
Dennoch tut deiner CPU das nicht gut, wenn du den XMS3 montierst. Du willst doch, dass dein Rechner lange gut läuft, nicht wahr?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Ja, aber heul nicht rum, wenn die CPU abraucht  : Intel® Core™ i5 Desktop Processor — Intel® Core™ i5 desktop processor frequently asked questions


----------



## Timmeyy (12. Juni 2012)

Ja schon, aber wie "schädlich" wäre das denn auf Dauer für meine CPU ?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Das kann Dir keiner sagen, das kann jahrelang gut gehen, aber die CPU kann eben auch beschädigt werden oder die Lebensdauer verkürzt werden. Wenn Du schon nicht auf uns hören willst, hör wenigstens auf Intel, denn der RAM Controller sitzt nunmal in der CPU:

*What are the Intel® Core™ i5 processor series DDR3 memory voltage limitations?* Intel recommends using memory that adheres to the Jedec memory  specification for DDR3 memory that is 1.5 volts, plus or minus 5%.  Anything over this voltage can either damage the processor or  significantly reduce the processor lifespan.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2012)

Timmeyy schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber wie "schädlich" wäre das denn auf Dauer für meine CPU ?


 
Du kannst den RAM im Bios auch herunterregeln. Also 1,5 Volt einstellen. Die Frequenzen stellst du dazu auf 1333MHz und die Timings auf CL9. Das sollte reichen und einen Unterschied kannst du nicht feststellen nur bis du damit auf der sicheren Seite.
Intel wird schon wissen wieso sie 1,5 Volt RAM empfehlen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juni 2012)

Sonst brennt ihm noch der Speichercontroller durch


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sonst brennt ihm noch der Speichercontroller durch


 
so schnell wohl nicht aber der Speichercontroller wird eben stärker belastet und bei 4 Riegel mit je 1,65 Volt kann das schon anders aussehen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Juni 2012)

Aber nach ner zeit schon wird das eigentlich von der Garantie Abgedeckt?


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

Icch würde sagen ja, den Intel empfiehlt ja, nur Ram mit der Spannung < 1.5V anzuwenden


----------

